# New project



## mb757 (Jan 1, 2018)

Playing with a Gisi(ish) style pen blank, started off simple enough made of walnut, white oak, padauk and maple. I didn't want to waste an expensive kit on an experiment, so built it on a simple cigar kit in titanium. I like the way it turned out and will do the other blanks I have left over on some better kits.


----------



## magpens (Jan 1, 2018)

Very nicely done !!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 1, 2018)

Awesome work.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice pattern on the segmenting of the blank.  Got that on my to-do list.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 1, 2018)

I like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bryguy (Jan 2, 2018)

Very nice looking pen!


----------



## magpens (Jan 2, 2018)

How do you cut the perfect "V" in the block at the top end of your blank ?

I cannot see any join in that piece, although I can in the smaller V-ed pieces.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 2, 2018)

Beautiful. No need to underestimate your skills. Go for a high end kit next time.


----------



## SpecialV4213 (Jan 2, 2018)

I just watched rjb on YouTube turned one very similar. So beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Jan 2, 2018)

I have never done any of this design.  

But...  I have viewed, many, many, many of this design - and yours is MUCH more precise than others that are thought to be "well done."  

Ya dun well!!!

Very NICE!


----------



## OZturner (Jan 2, 2018)

A Very Attractive Pen.
Superb Choice of Materials, Pattern and Segmenting.
Beautifully and Precisely Applied as a Blank.
Outstanding Accuracy, Fit and Finish.
Congratulations.
Brian.


----------



## mb757 (Jan 2, 2018)

magpens said:


> How do you cut the perfect "V" in the block at the top end of your blank ?
> 
> I cannot see any join in that piece, although I can in the smaller V-ed pieces.



I just used the table saw, careful to adjust the depth to only go 1/2 way through. I did use a much wider piece and cut off the v-block when done.


----------



## magpens (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you.

You made a beautiful job !! . Very well done !!


----------



## ajollydds (Jan 2, 2018)

Great craftsmanship, fabulous job.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 3, 2018)

Great looking pen. The ones i am going to do coming up soon will be using the band saw and disk sander, and see how it goes.  carl


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2018)

A nice addition to the front page :biggrin:


----------



## mb757 (Jan 5, 2018)

jeff said:


> A nice addition to the front page :biggrin:



Thank you Jeff, very unexpected.


----------



## ReverendThom (Jan 5, 2018)

This is awesome!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark james (Jan 5, 2018)

I have commented previously, but wanted to add:  You did not want to sacrifice a good kit for an experiment...  But most observers (IMO) would say you sacrificed an expensive blank for a common kit (but, there is nothing wrong with the cigar kit!).  Your blank and finished pen is wonderful!

Congrats on the front page - well deserved.  This kind of segmenting is feasible,  very rewarding, but daunting; you executed very well.


----------



## magpens (Jan 5, 2018)

Congratulations on your front page appearance, MB !!!!


----------



## Rolandranch (Jan 5, 2018)

Very nice job! The pen looks great and the joints are very precise. Great color combination as well. The photo is a bit dark and off-white... easy to fix with a photo editor (before and after pics attached below). I see your latest photos are looking much better. Keep up the great work and congrats on the front page!


----------



## gtriever (Jan 5, 2018)

Front page! Well deserved!


----------



## ramaroodle (Feb 6, 2020)

Very nice and very "crisp" lines.  What glue did you use on the segments?  What would you call a "nicer" kit?


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 6, 2020)

That did come out very well. Nice segmenting. Lets see what you come up with next. Welcome to world of segmenting.

My Home Page still has candy wrapers.


----------



## mark james (Feb 6, 2020)

It will not appear on the home page... because this is a 2 yr old post.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 6, 2020)

mark james said:


> It will not appear on the home page... because this is a 2 yr old post.


Man I have to start looking at these dates people bring up posts.


----------



## ramaroodle (Feb 6, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Man I have to start looking at these dates people bring up posts.


+1


----------

